# 27" vs 25" riser for long draw?



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Nick

I've shot several of both. I've noticed that for me the 27/med was initially a bit more unstable to shoot. Now this may be a perceived thing, but it took me a bit to get them to tune out and settle down (after shooting oly rec for more than a decade). So from an intermediate stand point, I'd encourage you to stick with the 25/long. The fewer things you have to worry about right now the better.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

31" isn't that long anymore, actually.

I shot for a long time, including all my best outdoor scores, with a 25" riser and long limbs (70" bow). My draw length with an Olympic recurve is over 32.25" 

These days I shoot a 72" bow (27" riser and long limbs) but if someone told me I had to go back to a 70" bow, it wouldn't bother me.

This trend toward longer and longer and longer bows is a little bit amusing to me. Used to be that "everyone" shot 68" bows (25" risers and medium limbs or even 23" risers and long limbs) unless they were a freak of nature like me or Butch, in which case they shot 70" bows. Now I seem to read every week about a 5' 10" archer with a 29" draw wondering if they need a 27" riser. 

You have to be at a very high level before you will even be able to tell the difference between a 70" and 72" bow, if even then.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Nick -

Ah hem ... Didn't we go over this?

What John (limbwalker) said.

Viper1 out.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I mean, if a person just WANTS a longer riser, then by all means get it and be happy. I have even seen Cadets with 28" draws now shooting 27" risers. I don't think it hurts them, but I know for a fact it isn't helping them as much as they want to think it is.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I prefer the balance of 25". Some 27" risers just feel inherently wrong, others are better. I have 32 5/8" draw. I do use extra long (71" Sky's) limbs for most of the time, but also bog standar 70"'s.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughtful replies. Being new to FITA I just wasn't sure if there was a good, better or best way to get to 70 inches.
25 inch riser plus long limbs or 27 inch riser plus medium limbs both get 70. I'm understanding the tried and true 25 inch riser plus long limbs very likely is my best option. 
Regards,
N


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

One of the things experience in this sport will teach you is which decisions are important, and which are not. Some equipment is very important, others not so much. Learning to distinguish between the two just takes time.


----------

